# Monthly Computer Cube Competition 10: March 2010



## qqwref (Mar 2, 2010)

This is the tenth monthly speedsolving.com computer cube competition! Hopefully this will give people an excuse to try computer cubes  Computer cubes are quite fun in my opinion, and they give you the opportunity to play with and practice puzzles that you wouldn't normally get a chance to see.

Here are the rules. _Please_ read these if you haven't yet!
- Please do all of the scrambles for a given round in a row. You get to decide when to start counting solves; that is, at some point before a solve you should decide that you will start counting times. At that point the next 3/5/12 solves you do on that puzzle count towards the competition and you may not do practice solves until you are done with the round. Do not rescramble; if you get a difficult scramble or make a mistake, just keep going, like in a real competition. However, if the program crashes or some other computer-related problem happens that prevents you from completing the solve, you may discard that solve and do a new one in its place. If you don't do enough scrambles I will add on DNS's at the end when calculating your average.
- You may use any simulator you want, although obviously you can't use a physical cube. If you want, you can even switch to a different simulator during the average, as long as you continue counting every solve you attempt.
- If the simulator you use lets you use any amount of inspection, please don't use more than 15 seconds, although I probably won't penalize you if you go over.
- If you submit very fast times that I don't believe you are capable of, please also provide some kind of proof that you can get those times. It doesn't have to be a high-quality video or anything; I just don't want people to win by cheating.
- For the Pyraminx event, you do not have to use a simulator with trivial tips, as I know not all simulators support this.
- At the end of the competition, for each event the top 5 people will receive, respectively, 6, 4, 3, 2, and 1 point(s). A DNF finish will not receive any points, however, and if fewer than 5 people get points in an event the remaining prizes will simply not be given. The final competition ranking is just a list of the people with the most points.

I personally recommend the following simulators:
- hi-games for the 4x4 through 7x7.
- ryanheise.com blind sim for 3x3x3 BLD.
- gelatinbrain for the Dino Cube, FTO (puzzle 4.1.2), Gigaminx, Helicopter Cube, Skewb, and Super-X. They also have the NxNxN cubes, Pyraminx, and Megaminx.
- jflySim + qqTimer for 2x2, 3x3, Pyraminx, Megaminx, and Square-1.
- Mitchell Stern's NxN clock simulator for 5x5 and 10x10 clock (it also has 3x3 clock).
- jsclock (dvorak version) or Tim Sun's sim for 3x3 clock.

This competition is over and the results are here.

The current list of puzzles are as follows:
- *2x2x2*: Average of 12.
- *3x3x3*: Average of 12.
- *4x4x4*: Average of 5.
- *5x5x5*: Average of 5.
- *6x6x6*: Average of 5.
- *7x7x7*: Average of 5.
- *2x2x3*: Average of 12.
- *2x3x3*: Average of 12.
- *3x3x3 BLD*: Best of 5.
- *Clock (3x3)*: Average of 12.
- *Clock (5x5)*: Average of 12.
- *Clock (10x10)*: Average of 5.
- *Dino Cube*: Average of 12.
- *Face-Turning Octahedron*: Average of 5.
- *Gigaminx*: Mean of 3.
- *Helicopter Cube*: Average of 5.
- *Megaminx*: Average of 5.
- *Pyraminx*: Average of 12.
- *Skewb*: Average of 12.
- *Square-1*: Average of 5.
- *Super-X*: Average of 5.

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## mande (Mar 2, 2010)

2x2: 6.64, 6.62, (5.66), 7.13, 6.57, 6.70, 9.01, 8.24, 9.24, 7.58, (9.52), 9.51 = 7.73
Good start, bad ending

3x3: 27.87, 27.62, (21.93), 25.64, 28.74, 28.45, 23.64, 23.83, 27.00, 23.47, 30.24, (31.76) = 26.65


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Mar 2, 2010)

2x2: 3.45, 3.44, 2.67, 5.02, 4.92, 6.03, 4.75, 3.88, (7.33), (2.53), 4.38, 3.63 = 4.22

3x3: 14.30, 17.09, 16.63, 14.20, 16.86, (20.58), 17.97, 14.17, (13.53), 20.47, 16.50, 15.20 = 16.34


----------



## JunwenYao (Mar 12, 2010)

*Junwen Yao*

- 2x2x2: Average of 12.
-* 3x3x3: Average of 12*:
19.10, 15.76, 18.09, 17.52, 16.76, 19.37, 18.60, 14.38, 18.00, 16.09, (19.54), (14.23) => 17.37sec 
My best avg of 12!
- 4x4x4: Average of 5.
- 5x5x5: Average of 5.
- 6x6x6: Average of 5.
- 7x7x7: Average of 5.
- Megaminx: Average of 5.
*- Pyraminx: Average of 12.*
9.40, 12.37, 11.02, 14.19, 12.45, (6.81), 11.46, 10.87, 10.65, 11.98, 9.34, (15.36) => 11.37
so bad. 
- Square-1: Average of 5.


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Mar 15, 2010)

3x3x2: 9.93 avg of 12. 8.95, 10.95, 8.69, 15.80, 8.81, 11.83, 6.69, 9.66, 7.38, 10.70, 11.13, 11.16

my best avg of 12 for 3x3x2 is 8.95 with the following times: 6.95, 6.67, 13.02, 10.56, 8.91, 10.97, 11.22, 4.91, 10.19, 7.89, 6.25, 9.84

my best single is 4.91. I believe these are all UWR's am I right? I challenge anyone else to get faster. 

Will post other results later when I actually get around to doing the avg's.

EDIT: 3.88 single PB now.


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 15, 2010)

PhillipEspinoza said:


> EDIT: 3.88 single PB now.



wat


----------



## qqwref (Mar 15, 2010)

PhillipEspinoza said:


> my best avg of 12 for 3x3x2 is 8.95 with three counting 6.xx solves


wat.


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Mar 16, 2010)

3.16 single PB now. Hey that's today's date. Could've easily been sub-3. Oh and 7.80 avg.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 16, 2010)

Wait, are you sure you're doing the same puzzle? >_>

EDIT: Jeez, Phillip, I thought that was 3x3x3 the whole time. Must've misread or something, the times look just like your 3x3x3 times (your PB average is pretty close to 9.00, isn't it?).


----------



## joey (Mar 16, 2010)

I lol'd cos there was a lot of confusion, thinking Phillip was talking about 3x3x3


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 17, 2010)

*2x2x2*
7.91, 9.11, (14.48), 8.38, 13.61, (3.45), 8.41, 5.75, 11.16, 8.55, 6.02, 13.61 > 9.25 avg12

*3x3x3*
30.70, 29.50, 34.48, 28.70, 35.88, (27.55), 27.97, 31.25, (42.77), 34.86, 39.69, 37.11 > 33.01 avg12

*4x4x4*
(2:26.38), 2:04.70, (1:46.59), 1:53.19, 1:46.73 > 1:54.87 avg5

This is really fun. 2x2x2 is especially addictive. (I kind suck hard at compcubes).


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 18, 2010)

I figured I at least needed to go back to doing the BLD solves. And of course that means doing regular 3x3x3 as a warmup.

*3x3x3:* 36.48, 51.03, 47.62, 43.55, 54.45, 42.80, 46.89, (1:13.50), 46.22, 38.02, 39.94, (31.92) = *44.700*
Comment: Wow - who would have thought I'd get my new personal best single after not having done computer cubes for several months? And there were no skipped pairs (although 3 of them were 3 or 4 moves) and I even did 2-look OLL. Really surprising.
*3x3x3 BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF*
Comment: So depressing. It's just so sad when you can't even see how you did. I'm sure some of these were close, and they were way faster than my previous attempts - BH edges is much faster than M2 for this simulator. Next month I'll get one.


----------



## Anthony (Mar 18, 2010)

3x3: 19.03, 19.81, 19.39, 20.29, 17.57, (15.46), 21.02, 24.41, 22.15, 25.11, (28.06), 16.99 = 20.58

So many bad mistakes. ><


----------



## joey (Mar 18, 2010)

2x2: (16.67), 8.75, 14.26, (3.50), 7.23, 11.45, 9.77, 6.37, 9.23, 6.43, 5.70, 6.78 => 8.60
3x3: 21.74, (30.21), (17.10), 18.09, 22.43, 21.24, 20.51, 24.61, 23.29, 21.95, 29.58, 25.07 => 22.85


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 19, 2010)

*2x2:* 4.22, 3.00, (2.38), 3.47, 4.42, 2.47, 4.33, 3.97, 3.92, 4.02, (4.78), 4.25 = *3.81*
*3x3: *15.58, 15.49, 14.20, 17.20, 13.67, (18.94), (13.42), 17.11, 15.84, 16.44, 16.31, 13.88 = *15.57*


----------



## Neo63 (Mar 20, 2010)

Square-1: 22.33, 27.38, 23.21, 28.45, 26.42 = best avg5: 25.67 (σ = 1.78)

Pyraminx: 4.03, 6.62, 6.82, 5.56, 6.95, 6.77, 6.40, 5.96, 6.86, 5.85, 5.98, 5.80 = 6.26
not CN ftw

2x2: 4.64, 4.91, 3.89, 4.96, 4.43, 2.56, 4.88, 3.69, 4.06, 4.58, 4.98, 5.79 = 4.50


----------



## qqwref (Mar 29, 2010)

Pretty good results overall, for me.

*2x2x2*: 3.875, 3.562, 4.266, 3.562, (4.657), 3.766, 4.219, 4.437, 3.250, (1.828), 4.454, 3.828 => 3.9219
*3x3x3*: 12.156, 11.704, 10.579, 13.844, 11.750, 10.234, 10.343, 11.235, (10.047), 11.297, (26.750), 10.718 => 11.3860
*4x4x4*: (46.828), (34.578), 36.094, 38.328, 35.046 => 36.4893
:O
*5x5x5*: 1:03.703, (1:11.187), (1:02.922), 1:10.250, 1:11.125 => 1:08.3593
*6x6x6*: 2:03.704, (2:22.859), 2:04.140, 2:17.938, (1:54.703) => 2:08.5940
*7x7x7*: (4:20.375), (3:14.515), 3:33.797, 3:38.625, 3:32.906 => 3:35.0763
stupid lag, jflysim sucks... I'll have to make my own
*2x2x3*: (12.594), 8.187, 5.578, 4.844, (0.031), 3.312, 7.828, 3.328, 7.375, 3.688, 4.968, 4.204 => 5.3312
*2x3x3*: 8.765, 8.890, 11.125, 8.469, 8.313, 7.859, 8.578, 9.266, 7.891, 9.562, (2.891), (12.016) => 8.8718
*3x3 BLD*: 2:45.13 DNF 3:26.47 DNF DNF => 2:45.13
sub-3, PB on BLD sim 
*Clock (3x3)*: 6.701, 6.826, 6.481, (8.664), 7.438, 6.850, 6.689, 6.362, 6.302, (6.201), 6.323, 6.997 => 6.6969
*Clock (5x5)*: 29.765, 30.250, (27.531), 29.094, (33.875), 29.844, 27.625, 28.078, 29.110, 27.953, 32.360, 31.390 => 29.5469
*Clock (10x10)*: 2:17.765, (2:39.766), 2:15.765, 2:18.328, (2:13.843) => 2:17.2860
*Dino*: (13), 7, 12, 8, 8, 11, 9, 9, 8, 10, 7, (7) => 8.9
*FTO*: 1:05, (1:45), 1:30, (1:04), 1:14 => 1:16.3
*Gigaminx*: 6:23.906, 6:01.062, 6:24.547 => 6:16.5050
Improving 
*Helicopter Cube*: 45, 49, (54), 42, (34) => 45.3
*Megaminx*: 1:03.031, (54.719), (1:12.890), 1:02.671, 1:04.750 => 1:03.484
*Pyraminx*: 4.515, 4.625, 5.031, 4.984, 4.016, 4.296, (7.266), 4.672, 6.891, 3.906, 6.406, (3.703) => 4.9342
*Skewb*: 21, (10), 16, 13, (24), 17, 17, 17, 14, 16, 12, 19 => 16.2
*Square-1*: 26.062, (15.188), (44.187), 23.656, 18.094 => 22.6040
*Super-X*: (1:46), 1:16, 1:25, 1:36, (1:05) => 1:25.7


----------



## plechoss (Mar 31, 2010)

*2x2x2: *3.06, 5.19, (2.00), 2.84, 3.02, 2.36, 2.44, 2.20, 3.22, 4.06, (5.78), 2.52 = *3.09* :confused: three sup4s 
*3x3x3: *11.55, 10.44, 18.66, 11.80, 14.22, 10.00, 10.88, 14.59, 16.67, 13.49, 11.77, 13.75 = *12.91*  my best avg12 is 10.85 i believe...
*pyraminx :*4.83, (8.80), 8.59, 5.64, 4.81, 5.11, 5.23, (3.97), 6.41, 4.28, 5.74, 6.47 = *5.71*
i'm too tired to do the rest of events


----------



## qqwref (Apr 1, 2010)

Here are the final results, and then the rankings for all events:

*Final Results*
*1:* qqwref - 123 points!!!
*2:* plechoss - 14 points!!
*3:* Neo63 - 8 points!
4: DavidWoner - 7 points
5: Kirjava, PhillipEspinoza, & trying-to-speedcube...: 4 points
6: JunwenYao - 3 points
7: Anthony, joey, mande, & Mike Hughey - 0 points 

Individual events:

```
[B]2x2x2[/B]
1. plechoss: 3.091
2. DavidWoner: 3.807
3. qqwref: 3.9219
4. trying-to-speedcube...: 4.217
5. Neo63: 4.502
6. mande: 7.724
7. joey: 8.597
8. Kirjava: 9.251

[B]3x3x3[/B]
1. qqwref: 11.3860
2. plechoss: 12.916
3. DavidWoner: 15.572
4. trying-to-speedcube...: 16.339
5. JunwenYao: 17.367
6. Anthony: 20.577
7. joey: 22.851
8. mande: 26.650
9. Kirjava: 33.014
10. Mike Hughey: 44.700

[B]4x4x4[/B]
1. qqwref: 36.4893
2. Kirjava: 1:54.873

[B]5x5x5[/B]
1. qqwref: 1:08.3593

[B]6x6x6[/B]
1. qqwref: 2:08.5940

[B]7x7x7[/B]
1. qqwref: 3:35.0763

[B]2x2x3[/B]
1. qqwref: 5.3312

[B]2x3x3[/B]
1. qqwref: 8.8718
2. PhillipEspinoza: 9.926

[B]3x3 BLD[/B]
1. qqwref: 2:45.13
2. Mike Hughey: DNF

[B]Clock (3x3)[/B]
1. qqwref: 6.6969

[B]Clock (5x5)[/B]
1. qqwref: 29.5469

[B]Clock (10x10)[/B]
1. qqwref: 2:17.2860

[B]Dino Cube[/B]
1. qqwref: 8.9

[B]Face-Turning Octahedron[/B]
1. qqwref: 1:16.3

[B]Gigaminx[/B]
1. qqwref: 6:16.5050

[B]Helicopter Cube[/B]
1. qqwref: 45.3

[B]Megaminx[/B]
1. qqwref: 1:03.484

[B]Pyraminx[/B]
1. qqwref: 4.9342
2. plechoss: 5.711
3. Neo63: 6.262
4. JunwenYao: 11.373

[B]Skewb[/B]
1. qqwref: 16.2

[B]Square-1[/B]
1. qqwref: 22.6040
2. Neo63: 25.670

[B]Super-X[/B]
1. qqwref: 1:25.7
```


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 1, 2010)

Sorry for not clocking


----------



## qqwref (Apr 1, 2010)

It's your own loss  Maybe this month?


----------

